# 4 beautiful pics - which one?



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Help me decide which picture to enter in the contest! This will be my first time entering... Please vote on the poll at the top.

Pic 1









Pic 2









Pic 3









Pic 4


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Second one!!


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

How is it that almost everyone gets such clear, bright, beautiful pictures of their betta?
I should probably know, since I'm a photographer, but my pair don't ever stop moving and he water throws my camera off. |D


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

BlakbirdxGyarados said:


> How is it that almost everyone gets such clear, bright, beautiful pictures of their betta?
> I should probably know, since I'm a photographer, but my pair don't ever stop moving and he water throws my camera off. |D


Have you tried the macro/flower setting? My digital camera doesnt have a macro option but it does have a "flower" option which is essentially the same thing. I have about a 60-70% chance of success. Otherwise it doesn't focus properly and comes out blurry.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

LOL i can take 100 pics and only get one or two good shots


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Also make sure that the lens of the camera is CLEAN and free of dust, fingerprints, etc. I found that it is very important when it comes to taking clear detailed pictures. I personally use a microfiber cloth to do this.


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Try this... take the pic at night, turn off all the lights except the tank light. put your camera lens against the glass or just the space of your baby finger and wait for him to come into view. Usually mine come right to see what I'm doing. I get great pics that way and I use a point and shoot, with auto focus. zoom a bit too to get the right look and set your focus. good luck. 
No flash too.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

#2! I love his eyes!


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Alex09 said:


> Have you tried the macro/flower setting? My digital camera doesnt have a macro option but it does have a "flower" option which is essentially the same thing. I have about a 60-70% chance of success. Otherwise it doesn't focus properly and comes out blurry.


I do use macro, and I added on the 8-shots-per-second option with it. Usually it just focuses on the glass or a random speck in the water, and not the betta fish. |D



Abby said:


> LOL i can take 100 pics and only get one or two good shots


Ditto... I have a ton, but only very few good ones. xD



Alex09 said:


> Also make sure that the lens of the camera is CLEAN and free of dust, fingerprints, etc. I found that it is very important when it comes to taking clear detailed pictures. I personally use a microfiber cloth to do this.


I also use a microfiber cloth.... I can't stand dirty lenses. D: adsfjsalgh
But I also haven't really used my camera much/haven't looked at the lens so it may be a bit smudged. (I did accidently get a tree frog to land on it a little while back.. I probably didn't clean it so well. |D )



Jakiebabie said:


> Try this... take the pic at night, turn off all the lights except the tank light. put your camera lens against the glass or just the space of your baby finger and wait for him to come into view. Usually mine come right to see what I'm doing. I get great pics that way and I use a point and shoot, with auto focus. zoom a bit too to get the right look and set your focus. good luck.
> No flash too.


Thanks, I'll try that. It'd be nice to get some different pictures, especially now that I have a new tank, too.
My female Leliia didn't have a light in her temporary tank way back when... well, I used a flashlight, but I don't think that counts. xP
(and I think flash would kill the picture... reflect off the glass, y'know?)


SO MANY QUOTES
I'm sorry if I just spammed this page. xD;


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

I got what I needed lol. #2 it is!


----------



## BettasAreBomb (Feb 14, 2011)

#2 awsome


----------



## hodgepodgen (Feb 25, 2011)

I like #2 but #3 is just too cute. <3


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

thanks. Voting begins soon!


----------



## Nepale (Feb 19, 2011)

I voted for #2 but I gotta say the third picture is hilarious. Look at those froggy eyes!They look like they are going to pop out ..such a cutie!Curious cutie.


----------



## SillyFinn (Mar 12, 2011)

The second one is beautiful!


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

Aweh, the third is super cute ^^


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

BlakbirdxGyarados said:


> How is it that almost everyone gets such clear, bright, beautiful pictures of their betta?
> I should probably know, since I'm a photographer, but my pair don't ever stop moving and he water throws my camera off. |D



lol I have the same problem and I go to art school for photography lol


----------



## CTMongo (May 9, 2011)

Deff pic 2!!..awesome pics though!!..im foreva trying to take good pics of my bettas lol..


----------



## Blazer23 (Apr 21, 2011)

2 pic by far


----------

